

How to use Google Sheets to find hundreds of reporters who will write about you - parsabg
http://blog.aylien.com/post/113443039128/how-we-built-a-press-target-list-of-300-qualified?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Content%20Refferal&utm_campaign=HackerNews%20Press%20Hack

======
jhbellz
The Text Analysis add-on is asking for too many permissions. Is that really
necessary? Cool hack though.

~~~
parsabg
That's a good point and it's understandable if it's a cause for concern, but
there's not much we can do about it as far as I know since we write the
results directly in your spreadsheets; and the add-on, once installed, is
present in all your spreadsheets. We need your email address in order to
manage your credits and verify your credit purchases through Google Wallet.

Most other add-ons require the same permissions, so I think the permission
titles could use a bit of clarification.

All that said, this is something to have in mind and improve for sure.

